#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-28
<YoBoY> bonjour
<bkerensa> Hallo
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-29
<akgraner> Cheesehead, who maintains the brainstorm site?
<Cheesehead> akgraner: The source code, or wht's on the servers?
<Cheesehead> COntent or code?
<Cheesehead> (I just discussed this with somebody else a few minutes ago)
<ashams> akgraner, have you found this: https://launchpad.net/~brainstorm-moderators ?
<akgraner> code
<akgraner> I gave them your name so good :-)
<akgraner> yep they emailed that list - that's how I found out
<ashams> akgraner, it's here: https://launchpad.net/ideatorrent
<akgraner> Cheesehead, if you are in contact then hopefully they'll get it all sorted
<akgraner> thanks
<bkerensa> I wish brainstorm used openid
<bkerensa> or Ubuntu SSO
<ashams> bkerensa, the same here!
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-30
<YoBoY> good morning
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-01
<bkerensa> so quiet in here lately
<bkerensa> :D
<Cheesehead> I've been whispering instead of shouting
<bkerensa> :D
<YoBoY> bonjour
<head_victim> Anyone know any good ways to say "thank you" to some fairly decent effort? I have a team member who has racked up 180000 karma for the thankless task of converting American English to the local variant of English (Australian)?
<akgraner> head_victim, you can blog about - then ask people like jono or others to help thank them
<akgraner> we also put stuff like that in UWN so send me the link if you decide to blog about it
<head_victim> Hmmm, I might make it the first story we put up on the new loco website. I don't have a blog of my own but that should be managable.
<head_victim> I did the tweet/dent thing when 2 of the team made the hall of fame
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> or if you want to write it up - I can post it on my blog for you so it will hit the planet
<akgraner> and let people know I am posting it for you
<akgraner> I've seen people do that in the past as well
<head_victim> Actually, you're on the right track, how about I write it up for the new website (it should be live within the week) and get someone like yourself and maybe dpm (or someone else heavily involved in translations) to point it out to the planet.
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-02
<YoBoY> bonjour
<akgraner> head_victim, that would work  - just write it up and we'll get it posted..my weeks have been a little nuts as I settle into my new job but it should level out over the next week or so
<head_victim> akgraner: no worries, I'm just waiting on the Canonical engineer to get over an illness and I'll put it up.
<akgraner> :-)
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-04
<philipballew> Cheesehead, you around?
